# Speeding Ticket Going Downhill...



## mcspargeslarg (Feb 5, 2018)

So I was driving downhill and got hit by a speed trap while driving a pax. Took about 3 extra mins to get the ticket. Pax says "oh no it's cool" then reports me. Pax also reeked of marijuana. I was driving for lyft but I feel like that does not necessarily matter in this case.

Question is: how should I react? Lyft is asking for more information about the incident. I'm stuck between fessing up and throwing him under the bus, just not replying at all, or something else? Any advice??


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

What would you throw him under the bus for, weed smell? Serious?

You pretty much need to be in control of your vehicle, even downhill. Pretty simple.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ummm, regardless the state of the pax, you got a ticket right? The ticket is a fact, will make it on your record so not much to lie about there. Pax threw you under the bus to get a free ride, no surprise there and unfortunately nothing to do with them being high so no point in adding that to the pile.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mcspargeslarg said:


> So I was driving downhill and got hit by a speed trap while driving a pax. Took about 3 extra mins to get the ticket. Pax says "oh no it's cool" then reports me. Pax also reeked of marijuana. I was driving for lyft but I feel like that does not necessarily matter in this case.
> 
> Question is: how should I react? Lyft is asking for more information about the incident. I'm stuck between fessing up and throwing him under the bus, just not replying at all, or something else? Any advice??


Nothing going to happen to a guy that smells like weed, after the fact of you getting a speeding ticket... Lol

Your like doubling your chances of getting deactivated for ignoring them. Just fess up, plead not guilty and beg the judge that your job depends on your license and points.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I think what you're trying to say by mentioning the odor, is that the pax was clearly under the influence and therefore shouldn't be held credible in his version of the event. However, the speeding ticket is evidence enough. I think most of us speed here and there with Pax. I wonder what speed you were going and how much over the limit? If I were you I'd fess up to the speed saying how you rarely ever speed and it was an unfortunate circumstance that you've learned from and it won't happen again. Being humble and honest will be better than being angry and defensive in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

mcspargeslarg said:


> So I was driving downhill and got hit by a speed trap while driving a pax. Took about 3 extra mins to get the ticket. Pax says "oh no it's cool" then reports me. Pax also reeked of marijuana. I was driving for lyft but I feel like that does not necessarily matter in this case.
> 
> Question is: how should I react? Lyft is asking for more information about the incident. I'm stuck between fessing up and throwing him under the bus, just not replying at all, or something else? Any advice??


3 minutes to get a ticket?? That is incredible! Can I request that officer the next time I get pulled over.

No new advice but found that tidbit amazing.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Just fess up, plead not guilty and beg the judge that your job depends on your license and points.


Does traffic court actually work this way, not guilty plea and trying to convince the judge of something? Without an attorney present? Never worked for me the couple of times I've been in court.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Does traffic court actually work this way, not guilty plea and trying to convince the judge of something? Without an attorney present? Never worked for me the couple of times I've been in court.


Did for me....as long as it's in the city here

I never said one word years back and showed up for court with full hertz gear to show I drove for a living. Never said one word and went from 20 mph over with points to a slap on the wrist, no points, 5 MPH over... NOT one word to judge. The cop that pulled me over told me to go to court with gear on and see what happens, might get me off.....lol


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Did for me....as long as it's in the city here


Well, the OP is in GA somewhere. Who knows what traffic court is like there.

Man, those Pittsburgh magistrates are way too bleeding heart. Pretty much where I'm from, you're guilty of the infraction unless you hire a lawyer to poke holes in the cop's story. A not guilty plea results in a trial, at which point the judge rolls his/her eyes because some dink is going to fight a traffic ticket, and it gets expensive just to fight. Not worth it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Well, the OP is in GA somewhere. Who knows what traffic court is like there.
> 
> Man, those Pittsburgh magistrates are way too bleeding heart. Pretty much where I'm from, you're guilty of the infraction unless you hire a lawyer to poke holes in the cop's story. A not guilty plea results in a trial, at which point the judge rolls his/her eyes because some dink is going to fight a traffic ticket, and it gets expensive just to fight. Not worth it.


Yea the city courts are a whole different ball game here.....now local borough cops and judges are probably going to need an attorney. The court is wide open and there's usually hundred cases in there and thing that sucks, everyone hears your cases in huge courtroom.

It was funny also....when they called my name to appear in front, I was nervous as hell and walked fast to the bench. The judge said "let me guess, speeding" and eveyone in courtroom laughed


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

If you go to court and the cop doesn't show up you get off just saying. Sometimes cops are busy - there's a chance... 
If the cop does show your ass is grass - not easy to talk your way out of it. Without an attorney it's free to just take your chance and go to court - it can't harm you and it could be dismissed. You just have to ask yourself the question, "Do I feel lucky today?"


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> If you go to court and the cop doesn't show up you get off just saying. Sometimes cops are busy - there's a chance...
> If the cop does show your ass is grass - not easy to talk your way out of it. Without an attorney it's free to just take your chance and go to court - it can't harm you and it could be dismissed. You just have to ask yourself the question, "Do I feel lucky today?"


I think the key to no attorney, no guilty plea is still the way you acted at the time of pull over. Never admit to anything at the scene, and never argue the ticket at the scene. Sometimes those cops have a change of heart and can lower the charge if you weren't a Dbag


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I think the key to no attorney, no guilty plea is still the way you acted at the time of pull over. Never admit to anything at the scene, and never argue the ticket at the scene. Sometimes those cops have a change of heart and can lower the charge if you weren't a Dbag


And I think you just got lucky....once.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Never worked for me the couple of times I've been in court.





Over/Uber said:


> And I think you just got lucky....once.


Did u plead not guilty?

Yeah if you plead not guilty they're not going to do you any favors.

I went to court once for a ticket and pleaded guilty. I also went to court once with my younger sister who got into an accident without a license. She also pleaded guilty.

In both cases, just like JG said, without saying a word the judge cut the fine amount in half.

Pleading guilty is a good thing.
Don't you watch Law and Order?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

mcspargeslarg said:


> So I was driving downhill and got hit by a speed trap while driving a pax. Took about 3 extra mins to get the ticket. Pax says "oh no it's cool" then reports me. Pax also reeked of marijuana. I was driving for lyft but I feel like that does not necessarily matter in this case.
> 
> Question is: how should I react? Lyft is asking for more information about the incident. I'm stuck between fessing up and throwing him under the bus, just not replying at all, or something else? Any advice??


Your in Georgia? Jeff Sessions will hang him for that


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> And I think you just got lucky....once.


In summer of 2000, I bought a brand new sports car.....went to the highway because I had to play with it.....got tagged by a Pennsylvania State police for 108 in a 55. There was nobody on the road and I luckily didn't get a ticket for reckless, just the speeding. I said at the scene that I thought I was going 80 mph several times because I know your screwed for going over 25 mph on the license. I plead not guilty, went to court with no attorney. About fifteen minutes before trial, the mean State trooper comes in and I'm like ohhh crap, he showed.

He called my name in the waiting area and I walked up to him and he said, listen, you plead guilty to 80 before we get into court, I'll let you want away today with some license points, but you'll still have your license. Didnt get off, but a major break from some brutal cops with no facial expressions except anger.

I did learn my lesson at younger age and never to this day, went back into triple digit speeds again.

I remember sitting in waiting area and some really old lady was nervous. I said what did you do...she said driving 55 in a 35 zone. I said look at this charge, and she looked quickly at my charge papers and said, you got the same 55 charge. I said look again, it's 55 over 55 mph zone......she said ohhh myyyy dear.

I got the one ticket for only 5 mph, seven years ago, only pickle on my record for the last decade, and I'm keeping it that way.


----------



## mcspargeslarg (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm not trying to go to court over it. I'm really talking about how I should deal with Lyft. It also seems kind of hard to find any information about how they deal with these sorts of situations. Wondering if my account is going to be deactivated.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mcspargeslarg said:


> I'm not trying to go to court over it. I'm really talking about how I should deal with Lyft. It also seems kind of hard to find any information about how they deal with these sorts of situations. Wondering if my account is going to be deactivated.


Your running more risk of forever deactivation by not responding. What can you do, your going to have to tell them what happened and you'll probably be deactivated by safety team while they look into it. 
They'll deactivate you for not responding also and you'll be in the same boat but look worse in my opinion when you do respond,

just my two cents


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Does traffic court actually work this way, not guilty plea and trying to convince the judge of something? Without an attorney present? Never worked for me the couple of times I've been in court.


I think it depends on the place, everywhere's different. I got a ticket once in a small town close to where I live. It looked like almost everyone who pleads not guilty there gets a meeting with the DA who offers to knock it down to a zero point charge in exchange for a guilty plea. Offender gets zero points, court gets their money and saves the time of a trial, everyone's happy.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't listen to these guys OP....just call Lyft and ask them to pay the ticket. They may be insistent at first that they won't do that, but don't buy it...thats just a smokescreen to weed out those not willing to see it through to the end. Just keep asking and eventually they will do it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Don't listen to these guys OP....just call Lyft and ask them to pay the ticket. They may be insistent at first that they won't do that, but don't buy it...thats just a smokescreen to weed out those not willing to see it through to the end. Just keep asking and eventually they will do it.


Or better yet, deny deny deny!

I say you throw the pax Uber the bus.

Poor guy is going to get into so much trouble.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mcspargeslarg said:


> So I was driving downhill and got hit by a speed trap while driving a pax. Took about 3 extra mins to get the ticket. Pax says "oh no it's cool" then reports me. Pax also reeked of marijuana. I was driving for lyft but I feel like that does not necessarily matter in this case.
> 
> Question is: how should I react? Lyft is asking for more information about the incident. I'm stuck between fessing up and throwing him under the bus, just not replying at all, or something else? Any advice??


Ummm... do you also drive for Uber? If so, don't forget that not long ago we all signed an amendment to our contracts about self-reporting. You have to report to Uber that you received a ticket, and what that ticket states it is for.

Sucks, but there it is.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> You have to report to Uber that you received a ticket, and what that ticket states it is for.


When did this come out, do you remember ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> When did this come out, do you remember ?


Went into effect January 1st of this year. If you're driving, you signed it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Went into effect January 1st of this year. If you're driving, you signed it.


Hmm... maybe it's a localized thing.

My last addendum was in May.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

It's too bad you weren't going uphill, then they couldn't have booked you for speeding.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what an evil pax to report you.........so evil........maybe tell lyft the driver was inotixicated and was nasty and rude and told you he was in a rush, sure it was a 2 dollar pool ride


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Hmm... maybe it's a localized thing.
> 
> My last addendum was in May.
> View attachment 202209


Wow. That sucks even worse, then!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's worth either going to the DA if they have one in traffic court in your jurisdiction OR paying an attorney to deal with it for the extra 75 or 100 that it will cost you. Unless you are habitual or criminal you can get it knocked down a peg which will save you a lot of money over the 3 years. In Raleigh, we have a DA's line right in traffic court, instant plea (usually to 9 over from 15 over which is zero points once every 3 years), they get their money and you are on your way in 20 minutes. Justice is swift as long as you have cash.

As far as Lyft, tell them, not answering has got to be worse.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

What's your out? That the pax reeked so much of marijuana that you panicked and drove as fast as you could in order to end the trip fast as possible?


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Going to try the "Contact High" defense??
I like it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Here's what has always worked for me....request a cointiuance at least twice, the third time show up, the cop likely won't....case dismissed....worked for me at least 5 times


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

mcspargeslarg said:


> So I was driving downhill and got hit by a speed trap while driving a pax. Took about 3 extra mins to get the ticket. Pax says "oh no it's cool" then reports me. Pax also reeked of marijuana. I was driving for lyft but I feel like that does not necessarily matter in this case.
> 
> Question is: how should I react? Lyft is asking for more information about the incident. I'm stuck between fessing up and throwing him under the bus, just not replying at all, or something else? Any advice??


The rider most likely took pics and videos of the incident. So I would tell lyft the truth.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ummm, regardless the state of the pax, you got a ticket right? The ticket is a fact, will make it on your record so not much to lie about there. Pax threw you under the bus to get a free ride, no surprise there and unfortunately nothing to do with them being high so no point in adding that to the pile.


The driver was responsible for his speeding, clearly. The pax was an a$$ hat, clearly...and should be reported for being a D-bag, if nothing else.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Fun fact, Uber used to pay traffic tickets because they knew they were operating illegally.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Downhill speed traps are BS. What do they expect you to do, roll down hill and burn your brakes out just to maintain 35 mph on dry roads? Get real.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 6, 2018)

Keep his address....

Wait for 2 years to pass....

Take him away to the desert and start cutting off flesh.....1 pound of meat per hour and see how long he lives



mcspargeslarg said:


> So I was driving downhill and got hit by a speed trap while driving a pax. Took about 3 extra mins to get the ticket. Pax says "oh no it's cool" then reports me. Pax also reeked of marijuana. I was driving for lyft but I feel like that does not necessarily matter in this case.
> 
> Question is: how should I react? Lyft is asking for more information about the incident. I'm stuck between fessing up and throwing him under the bus, just not replying at all, or something else? Any advice??


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

if you're wanting to 'get even' with the pax I'm sure you can get creative on your own. but sounds like you were in the wrong initially despite their complaint. must be the first time a passenger has lied to you. "It's fine" "I'll be right out" "It's not very far" "I'll tip in the app" "I'll make it worth your while" "Yes I'm Dave"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mcspargeslarg said:


> So I was driving downhill and got hit by a speed trap while driving a pax. Took about 3 extra mins to get the ticket. Pax says "oh no it's cool" then reports me. Pax also reeked of marijuana. I was driving for lyft but I feel like that does not necessarily matter in this case.
> 
> Question is: how should I react? Lyft is asking for more information about the incident. I'm stuck between fessing up and throwing him under the bus, just not replying at all, or something else? Any advice??


Be honest or plead the fith.
Dont Lie.

P.S.- brakes assist in maintaining downhill speed limits !


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Does traffic court actually work this way, not guilty plea and trying to convince the judge of something? Without an attorney present? Never worked for me the couple of times I've been in court.


Traffic court usually no lawyer needed. You ask for a court date and that the cop doesn't show. If shows take traffic school. No points. The pax screwed you as it could be up to 9 months before you went to court in this.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

mcspargeslarg said:


> I'm not trying to go to court over it. I'm really talking about how I should deal with Lyft. It also seems kind of hard to find any information about how they deal with these sorts of situations. Wondering if my account is going to be deactivated.


It will come down to how 'fast' you were going over the speed limit. And remember, Lyft&Uber know exactly how fast you are traveling at all times.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

what does a passenger reeking of weed have to do with you speeding? Just a customer trying to get some free rides, baby!


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Lyft has no idea how *fast* you were going when the cop measured your speed.
You had to pull over to receive the ticket so that leaves open any possible speed from 0 to whatever your max speed was on that hill.



> *It will come down to how 'fast' you were going over the speed limit*. And remember, Lyft&Uber know exactly how fast you are traveling at all times.


This is true, it all depends on how fast you were going. Fortunately you are probably OK in this regard, as the officer determined that you were merely speeding. If you had been going fast enough he may have decided it was reckless driving. Lyft cannot overturn his decision using GPS logs.

Lyft's very own policy does not include "speeding" as one of the infractions that will disqualify you from rideshare *after a single ticket*. It includes reckless driving and others, but not speeding...

You may want to read your state's specific laws for rideshare. Hopefully there are concrete rules printed in those laws that specify how many and what types of tickets will disqualify a driver from being allowed to do rideshare.

Here is Lyft's policy:



> *DMV check*
> 
> Potential drivers must pass a driving record check. Lyft reviews the results of these checks and disqualifies applicants who don't meet the standards of both Lyft and *local regulations.*
> 
> ...


What would be most useful is to hear from someone who has gone through a similar experience.. And I dont think any of us posting on this thread have..

One last thing. You should have not charged that pax for the ride after you got pulled over. Cancel it. Take the loss. Dont ask just do it. Thats like Uber Driver 101.. If the ride was already free they wont want to waste time reporting you if they wont benefit in any way...

Tell pax you refunded it.. Not cancelled.. Lol..make them feel like they got hooked up.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Tell them pax got you high with his reefer aroma causing you to go over the speed limit without noticing, won't happen again.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok guys...total troll sucked you in...

Let the monkey explain this to you...

IF...and I mean IF...

this driver got stopped...for real...

And in his backseat sits a pax...

Reeking of weed so bad...

the driver can smell this...

Cop walks up to the window...

What's that smell he asks...?...

Thinking that problem...

Would have solved itself...

One BIG lie...gotcha...!!!

Rakos


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you are eligible for traffic school, which means the ticket will never see the light of day on your driving report, just say they're lying to get a reduced fare.


----------

